# Kylin Mini Bubble Glass



## adriaanh (23/8/20)

Who has stock of a Kylin Mini Bubble Glass?


----------



## BeaLea (25/8/20)

@adriaanh I'm also looking for one for a friend. Seems like a mission impossible


----------



## adriaanh (25/8/20)

What I've heard is that the Dead Rabbit V1 RTA bubble glass fits.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BeaLea (25/8/20)

@adriaanh thank you so much.
Will definitely pass that information on.

I did stalk the Internet for ages and stumbled on this. I assume its the mini, but might be wrong.

https://foggasvapeshop.co.za/collections/replacement-glass/products/kylin-m-glass-4-5ml

Edit: I do believe I assumed wrong. Sorry about that. Not too familiar with the Kylin


----------



## adriaanh (25/8/20)

That's for the Kylin M (mesh) I think.


----------



## BeaLea (25/8/20)

adriaanh said:


> That's for the Kylin M (mesh) I think.


Yeah would seem so. Damn. 
But will maybe get them to try the Dead Rabbit replacement


----------



## BeaLea (25/8/20)

I had a look on the bearded viking. Seems the Kensei tank is the same as the mini.
https://beardedviking.co.za/products/kensai?variant=23520923517009

IF that is the case, then I did find the Kensei replacement glass on Vape King:
https://www.vapeking.co.za/amp/vandy-vape-kensei-bulb-replacement-glass.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (25/8/20)

Also saw that but my local Vape King only has the straight and to pay for deliver pushes the price to R151 which is too pricey.

Thanks for the info.

https://www.afrivape.co.za/replacement-glass-kensei-rta-4ml?search=Vandy vape kensei


----------



## BeaLea (25/8/20)

When I get a chance, I will go look at my local Vape King. If they have stock, I'll let you know and collect one for you, if you still searching by then. I head to the South every so often.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (26/8/20)

Thanks, that's very kind of you.


----------

